# F 350



## Phil (Nov 8, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone out there might have had or is having this problem with a 2000 F350 2WD. There is about 43000 on the truck and when making a right hand turn there is creaking or what almost sounds like a loose radius arm noise. The noise appears to becoming from right under the passenger floor board. It is more magnified with weight in the truck say 1000 lbs or more. 
It has been to the dealer 2x's no luck finding the problem. Just seems like there has to be someone else out there that might have had the same issue.
Phil


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If you don't belong to Ford-Diesel , check them out. If anyone can solve the problem, the guys on that board can. Good luck and welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

the problem does not lie in the steering components but in a blue oval on the grill.


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Have a 2002 250 P/S and it makes the same noise. Also have a freind with the same truck and noise and he asked me about it also. Going to take it in and see what they say.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree with Karl, that damn blue oval is whats messing everything up, HAHA. Just kiddin ya  Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Phil, where in NY are you?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmmm, I removed that blue oval and wouldn't you know it, all my Ford trucks still work perfectly!!


----------



## Phil (Nov 8, 2001)

*thanks for the help*

The old blue oval oh no.Well thanks for the ideas glad or should I not be that others are facing the same issue. Well I will take the advise and try the ford web site.
Ps Im from the Buffalo area. It must be all the snow that is still logged up in the frame from this past winter thats making all the noise
Phil


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

If the blue oval is what is wrong then why do I haul so many GM products with my car hauler????????? Way more GM than any thing else.

Karl, Mike    
uh uh uh uh uh uh where is the GM board, I don't think the guys on Ford like us.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Just kiddin ya a little bit. I like both Chevy and Ford, just like Chevy slightly better, hehehe. Mike:waving:


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE RUBBER BUSHINGS THAT THE CAB AND BED SIT ON THE FRAME. THEY LOOK LIKE BIG RUBBER DOGHNUTS .SOMETIMES THE BOLT IS JUST LOOSE OR THE BUSHING GOES BAD AND THE TRUCK WILL MAKE SOME WEIRD SOUNDS. I HAD SOMETHING LIKE THIS HAPPEN TO ME. I TOOK THE TRUCK TO 3 DEALERS AND NO ONE COULD FIX IT . THE 4TH DEALER HAD A CRAZY MECHANIC , ROLL ON A CREEPER UNDER THE TRUCK WHILE SOMEONE DROVE IT.HE FOUND OUT WHAT IT WAS.


----------

